# Foredom Flex Shaft Hanger and Tool Holder



## Bill Kirkley (Dec 29, 2019)

I recently purchased a Foredom Flex Shaft. The mounts Foredom sell are fixed to the bench. I am running out of space so I designed and made one that can be moved around.

The stand is 3/4" black pipe attached to a disk brake a friend gave me. Attached are a couple of photos and a link to a video that gives more detail.
I also made the 3/16" mandrel that's in the tool holder. It's made out of 1/2" cold rolled round bar.


----------



## 4ssss (Dec 29, 2019)

Nice job. Very impressive.


----------



## Bill Kirkley (Dec 30, 2019)

4ssss said:


> Nice job. Very impressive.


Thanks 4ssss


----------



## eugene13 (Dec 30, 2019)

I like your disc brake rotor base, good re-use of otherwise scrap metal.


----------



## 38super (Dec 31, 2019)

Figure out a way to secure the motor to the stand.  Helps prevent an oscillation inside the conduit and work piece.


----------

